# The Vape Guy - 20% OFF MEGA SALE!



## BumbleBee (13/12/17)

The Vape Guy has been going strong for just over a year and to say thank you for the amazing support we would love to give something back, and seeing that it's Christmas we want to make it count 



​We are giving everyone a whopping 20% off absolutely everything on www.vapeguy.co.za for the rest of 2017 starting from this Friday 

*Start getting those carts ready, you want to take advantage of this massive 20% off SALE!*

How it works:


You need to be registered on www.vapeguy.co.za, if you don't already have an account then you need to create one.
Add awesome things to your cart.
When you're ready to place your order, view your shopping cart, there you will be able to apply your coupon.
Select "Use Coupon Code", enter the code *Merry2017 *and select "Apply"
Your 20% discount will be applied and you can continue to the checkout 



Free shipping still applies to orders over R1500 and the discount will apply to items already on sale

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (13/12/17)

epic Stuff @BumbleBee 
Whats the chances of getting more moonboxes before Friday?
or am I being optimistic here


----------



## BumbleBee (13/12/17)

Marius Combrink said:


> epic Stuff @BumbleBee
> Whats the chances of getting more moonboxes before Friday?
> or am I being optimistic here


Not before Friday, but they should be here sometime during the sale

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheV (13/12/17)

Awesome news @BumbleBee! 

Might you have some Superfine MTL Ni80 wire during this sale?


----------



## BumbleBee (13/12/17)

TheV said:


> Awesome news @BumbleBee!
> 
> Might you have some Superfine MTL Ni80 wire during this sale?


Still trying to get my hands on some of the Ni80, but I will certainly try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (13/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Still trying to get my hands on some of the Ni80, but I will certainly try


Thanks! I will keep an eye out. Definitely need some more of that stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (13/12/17)

Way to go @BumbleBee !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/12/17)

So is everyone ready? 

I'm busy listing a few new items too, just in time for the sale 

There are going to be some epic bargains, just remember stocks are limited

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (14/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> So is everyone ready?
> 
> I'm busy listing a few new items too, just in time for the sale
> 
> There are going to be some epic bargains, just remember stocks are limited


 

Locked and loaded (well not loaded at this point of the month, but ready for some bargains!)!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Max (14/12/17)

Awesome Awesome and Awesome Again @BumbleBee and all the very best for your Festive Season

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (14/12/17)

Happy Holidays @BumbleBee - if you have any! I won't be making use of your generous discounts as I have enough juice for the moment ... uh...well...for many moments! Remember to let me know when you have stock of the Eleaf Basal next year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/12/17)

*The SALE is ON! *

**

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (15/12/17)

Brilliant @BumbleBee - eVic Primo Done and Dusted

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/12/17)

@Marius Combrink the Moonboxes are back

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Max (18/12/17)

Excitement - The Excitement is growing in anticipation for this week @BumbleBee - Wohooooooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/12/17)

Stuck for a Christmas gift for someone? There is still time to take advantage of the sale and get your order delivered before Christmas 

*www.vapeguy.co.za*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (21/12/17)

Hi @BumbleBee 

The coupon code doesn't seem to be working anymore?

QUOTE
Warning: Coupon is either invalid, expired or reached its usage limit!
UNQUOTE


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/17)

Wesley said:


> Hi @BumbleBee
> 
> The coupon code doesn't seem to be working anymore?
> 
> ...


You need to be logged in @Wesley

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (21/12/17)

Hi @BumbleBee, thank you for the sale! I just purchased something from your store but I noticed my order status says “canceled”. Is this normal? Just making sure everything is ok!

Thanks.


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

Wesley said:


> Hi @BumbleBee
> 
> The coupon code doesn't seem to be working anymore?
> 
> ...



Hey @Wesley ! Howzit!
Long time no see


----------



## Carnival (21/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Hi @BumbleBee, thank you for the sale! I just purchased something from your store but I noticed my order status says “canceled”. Is this normal? Just making sure everything is ok!
> 
> Thanks.



@BumbleBee not to worry, I checked on my order just now and it has changed to “processing”  Thanks again for the sale!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Hi @BumbleBee, thank you for the sale! I just purchased something from your store but I noticed my order status says “canceled”. Is this normal? Just making sure everything is ok!
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah that's normal, it happens when a voucher is used with Payfast as the payment method. Haven't been able to figure out how to change that, but yes, everything is ok.

Very nice choice by the way, that is a really nice colour on that mod, and a pretty good deal to boot

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/17)

Carnival said:


> @BumbleBee not to worry, I checked on my order just now and it has changed to “processing”  Thanks again for the sale!


Yip, I changed it before I saw your comment here 

And, you are very welcome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (21/12/17)

@BumbleBee Thank you! I couldn’t pass up such a good deal hee hee. I can’t wait to receive it!


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/17)

Carnival said:


> @BumbleBee Thank you! I couldn’t pass up such a good deal hee hee. I can’t wait to receive it!


Unfortunately you're going to have to take your mind off it for a little while, there are quite a few public holidays coming up so you're probably only looking at Wednesday 

Just wanted to check, are you ok with batteries etc ?


----------



## Carnival (21/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Unfortunately you're going to have to take your mind off it for a little while, there are quite a few public holidays coming up so you're probably only looking at Wednesday
> 
> Just wanted to check, are you ok with batteries etc ?



Wednesday is no problem, it’s worth the wait 

I always seem to forget about batteries! Lol. I’ll order when I can, thanks for the reminder @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Wednesday is no problem, it’s worth the wait
> 
> I always seem to forget about batteries! Lol. I’ll order when I can, thanks for the reminder @BumbleBee!


Ah, batteries will make a world of difference to the whole vaping experience

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (22/12/17)

Carnival said:


> @BumbleBee Thank you! I couldn’t pass up such a good deal hee hee. I can’t wait to receive it!


What did you get?


----------



## Carnival (22/12/17)

@Stosta the Smok T-Priv


----------



## Stosta (22/12/17)

Carnival said:


> @Stosta the Smok T-Priv


Ooooh fancy!

My brother-in-law picked one of those up, it looks like a starship! You'll love it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/12/17)

TheV said:


> Awesome news @BumbleBee!
> 
> Might you have some Superfine MTL Ni80 wire during this sale?


The Superfine Ni80 is here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (22/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The Superfine Ni80 is here


Thanks for the notification. I shall be placing an order when I get home!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (22/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The Superfine Ni80 is here


I'm still uneducated here @BumbleBee , what's the benefits or usage for this Superfine coil wire?


----------



## BumbleBee (22/12/17)

Shatter said:


> I'm still uneducated here @BumbleBee , what's the benefits or usage for this Superfine coil wire?


To sum it all up really simply, Superfine wire basically allows for more complex wire to be used in smaller spaces and is generally used for mouth to lung applications.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/12/17)

Morning @BumbleBee 

I saw the mtl super Fine fused Clapton’s wire on your site last night and now for whatever reason (probably me being an idiot) I can’t seem to find it again and I want to order. 

Any help in pointing me in the right direction please?


----------



## Shatter (27/12/17)

@Paul33 Did you look under Advanced Coil Wire, Available Options, Wire type, NI80 Superfine MTL Fused Clapton (5 In stock)?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/12/17)

Shatter said:


> @Paul33 Did you look under Advanced Coil Wire, Available Options, Wire type, NI80 Superfine MTL Fused Clapton (5 In stock)?


@Shatter you sir are a scholar and a gentleman!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> Morning @BumbleBee
> 
> I saw the mtl super Fine fused Clapton’s wire on your site last night and now for whatever reason (probably me being an idiot) I can’t seem to find it again and I want to order.
> 
> Any help in pointing me in the right direction please?


@Shatter is correct 

Here's the link http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/RBA-Rebuilding-supplies/vandy-vape-advanced-wire

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> @Shatter is correct
> 
> Here's the link http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/RBA-Rebuilding-supplies/vandy-vape-advanced-wire


Found it. Added to cart.

Will add more through the day I’m sure!!

Thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> Found it. Added to cart.
> 
> Will add more through the day I’m sure!!
> 
> Thanks @BumbleBee


Done and paid for and checked out theeeenn I remembered the discount code HAHAHAHAHA

To quote my wife “such an idiot”

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (27/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> Done and paid for and checked out theeeenn I remembered the discount code HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> To quote my wife “such an idiot”


All this went down mere seconds before the courier rocked up to collect, otherwise I would have let you know. 

At least you got the wire, that was the last roll

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> All this went down mere seconds before the courier rocked up to collect, otherwise I would have let you know.
> 
> At least you got the wire, that was the last roll


Absolutely perfect! It seems like it was meant to be. 

Thanks @BumbleBee 

I can’t wait

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (28/12/17)

There is still time to grab some epic bargains 

Here are just a few examples of what you can get by using the *Merry2017 *code before *31 December 2017






Geekvape GBox Kit 200W Squonker with Radar BF RDA for just R960 




Dinner Lady 60ml for just R256



 
SXK 70W Stabwood 26650 mods for just R1192



 
Sigelei Moon Box mod with free Moonshot RTA for just R440




IJOY Genie mod with flashlight and 2x 20700 batteries included for just R800

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Wow, @BumbleBee - did you take that iJoy photo?
If so, it is stunning!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/12/17)

Silver said:


> Wow, @BumbleBee - did you take that iJoy photo?
> If so, it is stunning!!


I took all of those except for the Dinner Lady one, thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I took all of those except for the Dinner Lady one, thanks @Silver



Love it @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/12/17)

It's the last day of 2017 and the last day of The Vape Guy's epic 20% off sale. 

What a wonderful year it has been, we've seen so many awesome new things this year and been totally spoilt for choice when it comes to vape stuff, I'm sure 2018 is going to bring us some even better choices and as always I will be doing my best to bring them to you at affordable prices 

Happy New Year everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> It's the last day of 2017 and the last day of The Vape Guy's epic 20% off sale.
> 
> What a wonderful year it has been, we've seen so many awesome new things this year and been totally spoilt for choice when it comes to vape stuff, I'm sure 2018 is going to bring us some even better choices and as always I will be doing my best to bring them to you at affordable prices
> 
> Happy New Year everyone


I forgot like a moron to use the code but that wire I got from you is first class as well as the service. 

I appreciate it. 

Highly recommended vendor and I’ll definitely be buying from you again!

Have a safe New Years and a magic 2018!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

Happy new year @BumbleBee and thank you for all you have done for us in the past as part of our team and now with your vape business - wishing you all the very best for 2018!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

